# suggest me games like crysis



## digit i am thinking (Dec 25, 2008)

i played crysis both. and far cry.
are there any more games like these once ?
thinking of cod4 mw and halo 2.
is halo 2 single player game ?


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

yes halo 2 has single player campaign but it sucks lead balls


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 25, 2008)

what abt gears of wars


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

yummy as others say, but I havent played it.
Get it now and play it, its awesome (I have seen youtube videos and read reviews).

Get Dead Space if you like action horror. It's one of the best out there this year.

Get Bioshock if you want another sci-fi awesomeness.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 25, 2008)

Gears of War
Crysis Warhead
Call of Duty 4 : Mordern Warfare
Call of Duty 5 : World at War


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 25, 2008)

CoD 4 or CoD 5. Both as somewhat similar to Crysis in terms of Gameplay (CoD 4 is based on modern warfare and 5 is based on WW2)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 25, 2008)

Half Life series.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 25, 2008)

i think Cod 5 will not run on my pc. 
i will go for cod 4 .
any  other game having environment like crysis or far cry. 
any one played gears of wars on pc?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2008)

If you have completed Crysis on your rig then how on earth won't your PC run COD5? 

So the config details would be helpful. As for Gears of War, the game is awesome. It's not a First person shooter like Crysis but a TPS. If you have any queries about the game itself then fire away.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 25, 2008)

i don't know why but some game runs well but some very slow like bioshock demo runs very slowly.
anyway is gears of war completly single player thats only i want to know .


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

^^its co op AFAIK
You and one another person can play as a team.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2008)

It has a single player campaign mode. You can choose to go solo or in co-op mode out here. It does have multiplayer mode as well.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2008)

Try mass effect is a gr8 game if you love to talk little and also shoot. Its an sci-fi shooter like crysis.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 25, 2008)

i will try out gears of wars
thanx guys for ur suggestions


----------



## kanishka (Dec 25, 2008)

^^Why not to go for COD5!!

It is pretty Nice and great FPS.

Also try mass Effect.It's nice too


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 25, 2008)

First of all, Mass Effect aint a FPS. Its a RPG and a lame and boring one at that.


----------



## kanishka (Dec 25, 2008)

^^Please see that i never mentioned that mass effect is FPS (I mentioned FPS for COD5 and as far as i know COD5 is FPS)

Also I liked ME .so it depend from person to person. 

Anyways I dont want any sort of Fight. 

*bestof.ign.com/2008/pc/16.html

IGN Best story of the year award is for Mass Effect...Whatelse do you need??


----------



## mahesh (Dec 26, 2008)

u can also try left for dead 4


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 26, 2008)

here is one thing i want to tell you that i don't like games based on some kind of zombies or wild creatures  that doesn't exist.
i need some realistic base. 
BTW does cod 5 uses same graphics engine as cod 4?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 26, 2008)

digit i am thinking said:


> here is one thing i want to tell you that i don't like games based on some kind of zombies or wild creatures  that doesn't exist.


Going by that logic, Gears of War won't appeal to you. The only thing you'll be doing is shooting hordes of Locusts & more Locusts. 



digit i am thinking said:


> BTW does cod 5 uses same graphics engine as cod 4?


Yes it does.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 26, 2008)

COD 4 hav different environment  from Far cry n crysis. Vietcong have similar forest environment but its old game.Is there any other game  having forest environment?


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Dec 26, 2008)

F.e.a.r.  And Stalker  Are Good Fpses Too


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 26, 2008)

digit i am thinking said:


> here is one thing i want to tell you that i don't like games based on some kind of zombies or wild creatures  that doesn't exist.
> i need some realistic base.
> BTW does cod 5 uses same graphics engine as cod 4?



If thats the case there are only few games that shall cater your needs as u wana play games with REAL AI.
So try COD4(Also try its MP),FarCry 2,COD5,BIA HH .


----------



## digit i am thinking (Dec 26, 2008)

you are right man, there are really few games which i like.(although i liked quake 4)

 just played cod4 demo really great game. getting  full game.


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2008)

^^Then play STALKER, its a combo of human + mutants (due to radiation effects but not something totally different).

Best AI in the game, you will be stunned by it. Another game with comparable AI is FEAR (but it too has some paranormal aspect).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

I suggest go for Cod4 & CODWW. They are so gr8 that they don't need explanation.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jan 1, 2009)

COD4 completed. great game.


Any one know when *Battlefield Heroes* is going to release?


----------

